# Stereotyping Genres



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What composer and/or era defines a specific genre to you?

String Quartet: Mozart


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Piano sonata: Beethoven.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

St Qt Piano sonata --- Beethoven

Oratorio --- Handel 

Waltzes--- Strauss 

Lieder --- Schubert 

That will do for now


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

From your first entry, I'm unsure whether you're asking what composer or era we think actually defines a genre, or merely whose work in a given genre we most enjoy. Those are very different questions. I'll go with your question as written.

*Mass:* Renaissance; everybody wrote them
*Cantata:* Bach
*Oratorio*: Handel 
*String quartet:* Haydn, for his development of the genre and his large and superb body of work; Beethoven; Bartok
*Symphony:* Haydn, for constantly innovating while developing and perfecting the Classical ideal; Beethoven, for redefining the genre
*Piano sonata:* Beethoven
*Piano concerto:* Mozart, for number and quality; Rachmaninoff, for getting everything out of the piano that only the piano can do 
*Song:* Schubert
*Opera:* Mozart; Verdi; Wagner
*Ballet:* Tchaikovsky; Stravinsky


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphonies: Mahler
Symphonic poems: Strauss
Concertos: Mozart
Ballet: Stravinsky
Organ works: Bach
Piano sonatas: Beethoven
Other piano works: Chopin
String quartets: Shostakovich
Other chamber music: Brahms
Songs: Schubert
Choral works: Bach
Opera: Wagner


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Makes you wonder who will come up with the longest list.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> From your first entry, I'm unsure whether you're asking what composer or era we think actually defines a genre, or merely whose work in a given genre we most enjoy. Those are very different questions. I'll go with your question as written.
> 
> *Mass:* Renaissance; everybody wrote them
> *Cantata:* Bach
> ...


Not favorite, defines the genre in your opinion.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to repeat a few

Violin Concerto - Viotti
Tone Poem - Strauss 
String Quartet - Haydn 
Symphony - Beethoven 
Opera - Wagner
Ballet - Tchaikovsky
Flute Concertos- Quantz


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Mass: Machaut
Solo Cello: J.S. Bach
Gamelan: Lou Harrison


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I’ve seen a similar thread before, so I’ll focus on piano works here:

fugues: Bach
sonatas: Beethoven, Prokofiev
concertos: Mozart
trios and quartets: Mozart
quintets: Dvorak
nocturnes, mazurkas, ballades: Chopin
preludes: Scriabin
etudes: Chopin, Scriabin. Ligeti
bagatelles, suites, sketches, dances: Bartok
12 tone pieces: Schoenberg, Webern


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Organ works: John Cage
Piano sonatas: Pierre Boulez
String quartets: Hitler
Opera: Milton Babbitt 
Songs: Beyoncé
Choral works: Chopin 
Symphonies: Alma Deutscher
Concertos: Stockhausen
Ballet: Bruckner


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I've seen a similar thread before, so I'll focus on piano works here:
> 
> fugues: Bach
> sonatas: Beethoven, Prokofiev
> ...


Agree with Chopin Nocturnes and Bach Fugues.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, whoever said Strauss and Waltzes, that was good!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No runs, no hits, no eras?

String serenades to occupy victims on the way to the gas chambers: Mozart

Piano works favored by Nazis played on pianos stolen from Jews after being forced out of their apartments: Chopin

Symphonies asking for brotherhood, when he had to know this would never ever happen: Beethoven


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> Ballet: Bruckner


I'm especially fond of _Hippo Lake._


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> No runs, no hits, no eras?
> 
> String serenades to occupy victims on the way to the gas chambers: Mozart
> 
> ...


Certainly a different take on the thread, I like it!

Good job.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> I'm especially fond of _Hippo Lake._


Indeed. I'm told the pas de deux is quite lyrical.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I obstain. There are no definitive works in a music genre in the same way there are no definitive novels, short stories or plays.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Also, whoever said Strauss and Waltzes, that was good!


Thank you kindly Capt, if I may clarify I actually said 'Waltzes - Strauss' just to avoid any confusion as in Emperor Waltz also I notice that Nocturnes and Chopin have been linked together we must not forget Mr John Field who composed and published the first Nocturnes for piano early 19th cent. Sorry if I am being too pedantic. :tiphat:


----------

